# Who goes to H@!!?



## BANDERSNATCH (Sep 21, 2004)

Who do you think will go to H@!!? (whatever you think it may be...Eternal fire, infinite unconsciousness...etc)

No one?

Only the worst 'sinners'..murders...etc?

Those who don't put their faith in Jesus Christ?

Those who, no matter what religion they adhere to, don't practice all of it's teachings?


----------



## Guy (Sep 21, 2004)

In some way, I HAVE to believe that murderers, rapists, kidnappers and any other wrongdoer will go below.  There is just no excuse for crime against another human being.


----------



## DanSmith (Sep 21, 2004)

*fact*




			
				BANDERSNATCH said:
			
		

> Who do you think will go to H@!!? (whatever you think it may be...Eternal fire, infinite unconsciousness...etc)
> 
> No one?
> 
> ...


not being verry superstitious h.e.l.l  could not exist.  on the same note I think that santa clause is made up, I think that the tooth fairy is not for real, wiches & gobblins are fiction. religion is for the weak and or or the helpless and hopeless that cannot cope or keep there mind and life within due bounds-- ==Yes it is for for the weak.or lost mind


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Sep 21, 2004)

*ACCEPT Jesus Christ as Savior*

Jesus said "I am the way, the truth and the life.  No man comes to the Father except through me".

EVERYONE who does not accept that Jesus died on the cross so that our sins can be forgiven; that he rose from the dead and ascended to Heaven; and that He alone is the Living God is doomed to eternal ****ation...


----------



## GeauxLSU (Sep 21, 2004)

Dan,
What are your beliefs regarding any type of existence after death?  

Bandy,
I can not answer your general question.  Plenty of things tell met the answer to your question is simply the third chioce but many other things tell me it's not that simple....   

Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Sep 21, 2004)

GoLSU,

I agree.   I don't believe that there is a carved-in-stone answer, as I personally believe that those who have never heard the Gospel will be judged by the 'light' that they have.    He said that He would 'write His laws on our hearts" and that may be the standard for many.    

I should have added a "Not sure" option.

My bad.... 

Bandy


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 21, 2004)

Dan, enlighten me...



> religion is for the weak and or or the helpless and hopeless that cannot cope or keep there mind and life within due bounds



And in your mind, define for me "weak, helpless, and hopeless"...

Bandy -- Hard poll.  I would like to think that any sin is forgiveable, but in that same breath, I don't see how a child murderer/rapist can just ask for forgiveness and it be granted.

People that cuss often make me wonder.  In the Bible is says "thou shalt not use God's name in vain".  Two of my uncle's use "that" word as frequently as someone would use "if, and, but, for, etc.."...

But they are two of the best men I've known.  They'd give you the shirt off their back and give up their life if it meant helping someone else.  It's hard to think they'd go to #ell for just using a word...  

But, who knows?


----------



## HT2 (Sep 21, 2004)

*Pretty Simple answer.......*

If you don't believe in God and put your faith in him......

You will spend eternity in ****.........

All you have to do is receive him.......

It costs you nothin'......

Think about it.....


----------



## Tom Borck (Sep 21, 2004)

*Maybe this will help!*

A thermodynamics professor had written a take home exam for his graduate students. It had one question:

Is **** exothermic or endothermic? Support your answer with a proof.

Most of the students wrote proofs of their beliefs using Boyle's Law or some variant. One student, however wrote the following:

First, we postulate that if souls exist, then they must have some mass.

If they do, then a mole of souls can also have a mass. So, at what rate are souls moving into **** and at what rate are souls leaving? I think that we can safely assume that once a soul gets to ****, it will not leave. Therefore, no souls are leaving.

As for souls entering ****, lets look at the different religions that exist in the world today. Some of these religions state that if you are not a member of their religion, you will go to ****. Since there are more than one of these religions and people do not belong to more than one religion, we can project that all people and all souls go to ****.

With birth and death rates as they are, we can expect the number of souls in **** to increase exponentially.

Now, we look at the rate of change in volume in ****. Boyle's Law states that in order for the temperature and pressure in **** to stay the same, the ratio of the mass of souls and volume needs to stay constant.

So, if **** is expanding at a slower rate than the rate at which souls enter ****, then the temperature and pressure in **** will increase until all **** breaks loose.

Of course, if **** is expanding at a rate faster than the increase of souls in ****, than the temperature and pressure will drop until **** freezes over.


----------



## broadhead (Sep 21, 2004)

Tom....I can not believe that I sat and read that in its entirety...I mean eternity....I'm going home now and get a life.


----------



## Randy (Sep 21, 2004)

I guess it depends on what you mean by "faith in God?"  If you mean that you have faith that he sent his son to save you of your sins then yes.  But "faith" by definition means "belief in God."  You can't just believe there is a God.  A lot of people believe there is a God the just deny Him.  They won't make it! You can't just believe an then you're on your way!  There is more to it than just "faith."

Delton,
Fortunately it is just that easy.  If a child rapist/murder truly means it and repents of his sins, then the Bible says he'll make it.  I say fortunately because we all sin and He will forgive us.  I don't know if God thinks any one sin is worse than any other but they are all sins never the less and must be forgiven.  An unforgiven adulterer will serve the same time in hades as the child rapist/murderer.  Likewise all those forgiven will serve the same time in Heaven.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Sep 21, 2004)

Guy said:
			
		

> In some way, I HAVE to believe that murderers, rapists, kidnappers and any other wrongdoer will go below.  There is just no excuse for crime against another human being.


Guy,
I hear what you are saying from a human standpoint. I feel like I don't want these people to be able to go to heaven. Yet, God says ALL sin seperates us from Him. I believe Jesus grace is sufficient to cover every sin ever committed including rape, child abuse, murder etc. 
That being said, can I honestly say I want those people in heaven? It is probably a sin to feel this way but the answer is "no." None the less, I think there will be some there. 
As far as that goes, both David and Moses were murderers. Ted Bundy was as dispicable of human as ever walked the face of this earth. Yet after spending extensive time with him, James Dobson said he believed Bundy had accepted Christ and was going to heaven. Does my human side understand it or accept it? NO!!! 
But, my faith tells me that God knows what is right and wrong. Not me.
Teach
Bandy, I hope this isn't getting off your post. I feel it is related.
Teach


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Sep 21, 2004)

Not at all.   Although I only cared to see the results of the poll, I figured I would get some expressed opinions here.   

Let me add that even though one responder was on the verge of being insulting to many on here, I appreciate the fact that he felt he could respond with a dissenting viewpoint.   

What is true is independent of what one believes.   No matter what each of us think, H@11 either is there or it isn't.   There will be some kind of consciousness  after death or there won't be.    

I have to agree too with the fact that even the worst murderers have as much right to come to Christ as any of us did.   I may not have been a mass murderer (at least not that y'all know!   LOL) but there's plenty there that I'm glad He "counts against me no more".    

Jeffrey Dommer (sp?) also apparently converted in prison.   As an outsider I hope that it is true.   Were I to be one of the parents of one of his victims I'm sure that I'd want him to fry in H@!!. 

Bandy


----------



## Ga-Spur (Sep 21, 2004)

Well it will not seem so bad now telling the enemy to go to ****.


----------



## gordon 2 (Sep 21, 2004)

Where **** is equal to hades and hades is equal to the city dump, well I've been down in the dumps for a few things I done!


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Sep 21, 2004)

#3...by saying "faith in Jesus Christ" i am assuming that means believing that He died on the cross for our sins and for the salvation of all who believe.

#3 is THE way...


----------



## DanSmith (Sep 21, 2004)

*my answer*



			
				GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Dan,
> What are your beliefs regarding any type of existence after death?
> 
> 
> ...


             well , I have NO beliefs of an "AFTER LIFE" , I know that when My body(SUCH As IT IS) , stops to live.. IF my flesh is not eaten it will someday rot. THE END  . get your head screwed on right people ,WAKE UP!!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 21, 2004)

> You can't just believe there is a God. A lot of people believe there is a God the just deny Him


 Randy, you are so right.  The Bible says that the demons believe and tremble.  It's not enough just to believe God exists, one must have a deep, committed, and personal relationship with Jesus Christ.  Through that relationship comes faith, repentence, and forgiveness.
Dan, I really feel sorry for you.  You say that Christians are hopeless, but you are so wrong.  If anything, we are full of hope and assurance through Jesus Christ.  You say we are weak, it takes courage to defy the mainstream secular world we live in.  I must point out that this is a spiritual support forum, if you are here seeking encouragement then you are welcome.  If you are seeking knowledge, then ask.  But if you are here to harass, I will nicely and humbly ask you not to.
To all my brothers, let me point out that if we all got what we deserve we would all go to h***.  If anyone thinks that they can get to heaven by being a nice person, please read Ephesians 2:8,9; also let me point out that if we could get to heaven by our own efforts, then why did Christ have to die on the cross?


----------



## Flint Hunter (Sep 21, 2004)

I forget the exact quote, but it goes something like this:  "The greatest victory the devil ever won was for people to think h@11 doesn't exist."  I believe it does and faith in Jesus is the salvation.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Sep 21, 2004)

DanSmith said:
			
		

> well , I have NO beliefs of an "AFTER LIFE" , I know that when My body(SUCH As IT IS) , stops to live.. IF my flesh is not eaten it will someday rot. THE END  . get your head screwed on right people ,WAKE UP!!


Dan,
Thanks for answering.  I tell you what, I'll not disrespect your opinion if you don't disrespect mine.  Deal?    
You made a reference about 'weak/lost minds'... of believers.  Have you researched that or is it just an opinion?  
http://www.godandscience.org/apologetics/sciencefaith.html 
By the way, I'm curious, if I'm wrong (believing), what have I lost?  If you're wrong.... ?
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## CAL (Sep 21, 2004)

Dan Smith,
Your body is only the house your spirit lives in.When your body dies your spirit leaves.The Bible says we will transcend in the blink of an eye.Jesus told the thief on the cross that asked to be remembered "today you will be with me in paradise".
I have seen a miracle and have also felt the presence of the comforter at times in my life.
I have a grandchild that medical knowledge cannot explain.We know without a doubt she is a miracle,that only God could have corrected her life and made her the special little girl she is.
If you believe as I and others do and we are wrong,you have nothing to lose.If you are wrong,you have all eternity to think about it.
Look are the trees,flowers,grass,bugs,wildlife and everything that exist.Winter,spring,summer,and fall,it is all a plan.These things just didn't happen.They are the results of a superior power.Everything is in place for a purpose,a reason.
Dan,you said we as believers need to wake up.Well,I assure you as a believer I am awake.It is because I am awake that I have posted the above and no other reason.May I also say this post was not intended to put you down or be smart in any way.I care about you my friend and want all of us to be together in the end at the big campfire.
Jesus said,If you donot acknowledge me before men,I will not acknowledge you before my farther.


----------



## struttinsouthern (Sep 22, 2004)

everyone is just as sinfull as anyone else just because i read my bible often and go to church every sunday that doesnt make me a christian! what makes u a christian is the fact that not only do u exept christ as your personal lord and savior but that u believe that he is the way the truth and the life and that noone can come to the father (heaven )but by him!!! so yes ppl that have raped and pillaged are not any worse than anyone else in this world cause we all have fallen short of the glory of God and because of that the only way anyone can be saved from **** is for that person to recieve jesus christ as thier lord and personal savior AND UNDERSTAND THAT JESUS DIED ON THE CROSS FOR OUR SINS AND HE TOOK OUR BURDEN SO THAT WE COULD BE FORGIVEN AND BE SAVED FROM H***


----------



## Adam Hunter (Sep 22, 2004)

Interesting question for sure. I don't think its my or anyone elses place to judge where others will spend eternity though. I'll leave that to God. I can only try to be like Christ. I do believe that the only unforgivable sin is not letting the Lord into your life.


----------



## Tom Borck (Sep 22, 2004)

How can God punish the millions of innocent children who have died without accepting the Lord?  How can God punish the tribes across the globe who have never heard of Jesus or the Lord?  Did God send all the native American Indians to H***, for not believing in him?  How about before Christ, where did these people go when they died?


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Sep 22, 2004)

Tom,

As a christian I don't believe that children will be condemned to h@11.   And as for the American Indians and the like, I believe that they will be judged by their hearts.   I, too, have had questions about the 'exclusivity' of Jesus and those who have never heard anything about Him.    I dare not cut and paste here but I think William Lane Craig's site answers it as well as I've seen it answered.    If you'd like, do a Google search on "William Lane Craig exclusivity" and you'll find some interesting articles.   

It is hard to believe that God would condemn billions just on the fact that they've never heard of Christ.    There has to be some kind of loophole.   

Let me add that I believe God to be One who will give every opportunity for someone to gain life.   If He is quick to condemn forever then I don't stand a chance.

Bandy


----------



## coastga (Sep 22, 2004)

Most people you know will go to H@#l. God's word tells us Straight is the gate and narrow is the way and *FEW* there be that find it.

God always has a remnent.-----7000 did not bow to baal!  GO JEHOVAH!!!!!


----------



## stumpman (Sep 25, 2004)

Anyone who doesnt ask jesus christ into there heart and to forgive us of our sins is going to ****.


----------



## Derek (Sep 29, 2004)

I think that if people knew the only two choices there are that there would be more people who accepted Jesus as their Lord & Savior..... only 2 choices.  Either you are for or against....no inbetween.  People who believe in Jesus Christ and "truely" believe that he died for our sins on the cross will go to heaven for eternal life........if anything else, you will go to H*** and live in eternal fire.  You don't just go to **** and burn up........you will burn and be tortured forever.......

A sin is a sin is a sin.........he died for ALL  sins.

my .02 cents...


----------

